
Anatomy of Ransomware - formfactor
http://blog.watchpointdata.com/anatomy-of-ransomware
======
chartwig1980
Very informative article. Use of the block chain is genius and shows how the
cyber criminals continue to evolve their techniques stay a step ahead of law
enforcement trying to shut them down.

